# Your favorite bundle cigars?



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

I spent most of this morning looking at bundles of cigars, hoping to find something I could keep on hand either as an inexpensive smoke, or something I could offer to curious houseguests. What bundles have you all tried and liked, or at least tolerated? Horror stories are always fun, too


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

The best to my palate: Gran Habano 2002. I keep em on hand.

Nica Libre is bundled priced, but comes boxed. After a year rest, I enjoy em.

J. Fuego Origen Originals (soft packs) are bundle priced, come in little soft packs, and are VERY good.

Flor De Olivas are decent, but I dont smoke them anymore.

Welcome to Puff Will!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Tony Alvarez bundles from Cuban Crafters. And another vote for GH2002.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

regardless of my personal feeling for Carlos I still keep the Cuba Aliados in my chest.
Torano has some pretty good bundles IMHO.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

I was given a Leon Jimenes Robusto once. I thought it was really good for a cheap bundle cigar.


----------



## ColNostro (Jan 5, 2013)

I was looking at the Tony Alvarez lanceros. Not a bad price.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Another vote for the Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

ColNostro said:


> I was looking at the Tony Alvarez lanceros. Not a bad price.


Yeah I would get the habano wrapper ones. They are fantastic. Also check out the Oba Oba's on BCP


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

the j fuegos mentioned before in the soft pack, asylum schicho and the grand habanos 2k2 are very good


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

GH 2002, definitely.

I keep a bundle of Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 seconds around as well. I like the perfectos, but you can find them in any of the regular-production vitolas as well.

New find for me - PDR 1878 Cubano Especial Capa Madura. I love the lanceros, and haven't tried the other vitolas.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I purchased some Bahia bundles a while back and enjoyed them.


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

Another vote here for Tony Alvarez, split a bundle of barberpoles with a buddy of mine. Fantastic cigar for the price. Tobacos Baez Serie H by Pepin is another excellent bundle cigar and one of my current go to's.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

GHV 2002 +1
RP Vintage 90/92 2nds +1


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm enjoying my VS Connecticut Yankees.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I also agree with the J. Fuego Origins Originals soft pack 5ct in Nat/Mad. Those are a new Daily Smoke for me lately. I haven't had the GH 2002 but hear they are awesome. My vote is for the Berger & Argenti Mooch in the Loll or Windbag Vitolas. They come in Nat/Mad but I've only had the Natural and they are great in every aspect. 

Berger & Argenti Mooch +1 ??


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

For really cheap, if you don't mind waiting at least a year to smoke them, Pirate's Gold. About a buck a throw. And one of the cheesiest bands ever.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Subscribed, I'm cheap. 

Joe


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh, Nica Libre's. I love those sticks. Poor mans Padron 64!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

1. Villar Y Villar which can be found in JR Cigar and Famous Cigars
2. Flor de Gonzales which can also be found at the above
3. Bock Y Ca which are fantasmagorical for the price and quality!
4. Havana Blend and their seconds found in Finck Cigar Co. in San Antonio, TX

Any of these and you can't go wrong IMHO!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I just made a similar post under the Bargain Cigar thread that is probably more appropriate here.

I like the: 
Cu-Avana Maduro for a mild stick.
Gran Hab Blue Label for a medium.

Can anyone give some insight into the J Fuego Corojo Oscuro?


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Cheapest bundles you can get here that are also decent smokes are-
Luis Martinez Privateer- Maduro (very cheap but a nice smoke, you can get a box of these for $130 here in Aus)
Luis Martinez Silver Selection Tres Petit
Jose L. Piedra Cazadores
Jose L. Piedra Petit Cetros.

Obviously there are even cheaper brands like henri wintermans etc but they arent even worth putting in your humidor imo.

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

> Can anyone give some insight into the J Fuego Corojo Oscuro?


They are really good and for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Dec 17, 2012)

Being the noob I am I been picking up some Quorum bundles from the local B&M.


----------



## gervasio (Jul 17, 2009)

If you don't mind waiting a year, I really like the Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve. Great morning smoke! Cuba Libre, Super Premium 2nds (CI), Pirates Gold and Cu-Avana Maduro.


----------



## bigmike7685 (Mar 19, 2008)

gran Habano vintage 2002 as said in a couple posts above. I really enjoy it glad to see other brothers enjoy it as well.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

gervasio said:


> If you don't mind waiting a year, I really like the Indian Tabac Ltd. Reserve. Great morning smoke! Cuba Libre, Super Premium 2nds (CI), Pirates Gold and Cu-Avana Maduro.


Talk to me about the Pirates Gold. That kooky band has always freaked me out, so I've never tried them. But, I see you like the Cu-Avana madie too so maybe it's time for me to "go for the gold."


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

bigmike7685 said:


> Gran Habano vintage 2002.


$33.00 on the devil (free fall) tonight.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Another vote for the Gran Habano Vintage 2002


----------



## robert6715 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just might get flamed and laughed at BUT the owner of a B&M I hung out at back when I lived in Cincinnati turned me onto the old American brand "Topper", My favorite is the "old fashioned extra oscuro". This is the only machine made cigar I smoke and at $1.35 a piece for a box of 50 is hard to beat for a workin in the yard or around the shop smoke. This is NOT a Dutch Master or Swisher Sweet. No reconstituted sheet tobacco here. They are US, Dominican, and Honduran- long and short fill, Pennsylvania binder and a Connecticut broadleaf wrapper. Not my favorite cigar, but by far my favorite cheap cigar.

Rob


----------



## Stiks (Dec 3, 2012)

I been burning a few La perla habana's, pretty good sticks for the money. I also picked up a bundle of 25 New Cubans by A.J. Fernandez for about 45.00 at my local B&M. Pretty good stick as well.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

No.59 Factory Throwouts


----------



## Hale (Jan 15, 2013)

Perdomo Fresco and Flor De Oliva Corojo/Maduro. Haven't heard of most of the others listed on here... time to do some research.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Gonna throw a vote for La Perla Habana. The PDR's are quite impressive for the low cost. The latter can be had dirt cheap on the devil site.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

Thought id add some more of my fav reasonably priced bundles- 
Casa De Garcia Robusto Sumatra.
Flor de Oliva Robusto Corojo. (The maduro is good too but i prefer the Corojo)
Flor de Oliva Petit Torpedo( A little more expensive but one of my all time favs)


----------



## The Counselor (Jun 19, 2012)

Cuba libre the brute.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

Gran habano 2002


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I LOVE the Havana Blend Seconds with Pre-Embargo 1959 Cuban in it, and the price is under $2 a stick! Sure beats the regular price: Havana Blend Seconds - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars

Also, just score 2 bundles of 30 Churchills for $13 each (Po' Boy II) on cigar bid for my moochin' friends. That'll keep them away from my other treasures!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

You can find Nica Libre's dirt cheap on cigar bid, especially when you find them in a Napeoleon's dynamite sampler......now the word is out!


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> Another vote for the Gran Habano Vintage 2002


And another. More specifically for the robustos.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

Gran Habano Vintagev2002 by far the best bundle smoke in my opinion. Good ROTT and even better with just a little rest.


----------

